# [OT] Ma siete tutti studenti?!

## power83

Ciao ragazzi, am siete tuttti studenti o tra voi/noi c'e' anche chi lavora e basta? 

chi lavora e basta che titoli di studio ha?

----------

## funkoolow

io sto cercando di completare la laurea in filosofia sviluppando la mia malefica tesi, nel frattempo faccio lo sguattero al pub.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *power83 wrote:*   

> Ciao ragazzi, am siete tuttti studenti o tra voi/noi c'e' anche chi lavora e basta? 
> 
> chi lavora e basta che titoli di studio ha?

 

io studio ancora & lavoro

faccio il sistemista in una società di servizi di rete. ho una laurea in Ingegneria Informatica, e mi sto informando sulle certificazioni (Cisco, IBM, RedHat)

----------

## DiMar

Io lavoro in una multinazionale farmaceutica dove mi occupo di sistemi informativi clinici, e tento di dare gli utlimi tre esami per laurearmi in Informatica (vecchio ordinamento!)!

Ciao!!  :Smile: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

ma che è un sondaggio? per tua informazione ti dico che quando mi telefonano a casa per fare i sondaggi rispondo sempre facendo disinformazione (ovvero rispondo l'esatto contrario   :Wink:  )

----------

## gutter

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> ma che è un sondaggio? per tua informazione ti dico che quando mi telefonano a casa per fare i sondaggi rispondo sempre facendo disinformazione (ovvero rispondo l'esatto contrario   )

 

Rispondo io per Cazzantonio:

Cazzantonio è in realtà una lei. 

Si occupa di danza del ventre e ha trovato nell'informatica uno svago ai duri allenamenti e alla ferrea dieta che il suo lavoro impone.

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## neon

Io cerco di conquistare il mondo, ogni giorno.

----------

## DiMar

 *neon wrote:*   

> Io cerco di conquistare il mondo, ogni giorno.

 

Mignolo col Prof Prof Prof...  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Scusate, non ho resistito!

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Che coppia il mignolo col prof prof prof prof... tadadaàààà  :Very Happy: 

Io per lo più studio [ok dovrei studiare]. Poi spesso vesto i panni di sistemista ma è ancora cosa saltuaria. Dopo la laurea diventerà la mia (dis)occupazione. 

Sempre che non mi chiamino per quel progetto di conta delle formiche nel formicaio per cui avevo mandato il curriculum  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

 *neon wrote:*   

> Io cerco di conquistare il mondo, ogni giorno.

 

io invece ci provo il mercoledì, nella partita settimanale di risiko   :Laughing: 

----------

## Scen

[serietà mode ON]

Impiegato come responsabile ICT in una azienda nel settore del commercio di materiale edile e noleggio, diploma di Perito Tecnico Industriale Specializzazione Informatica (fiuuu, riprendio fiato   :Razz:  )

[serietà mode OFF]

 :Laughing: 

----------

## Luca89

Io sto finendo il liceo scientifico e poi vedrò cosa fare.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ercoppa

io lavoro alla microsoft

eheehhe

----------

## nosacciu

3o superiore faccio  :Razz: 

----------

## makoomba

mi fate sentire vecchio....

----------

## power83

 *ercoppa wrote:*   

> io lavoro alla microsoft
> 
> eheehhe

 

ehe...parli sul serio o no?

----------

## Peach

welà, anche io sto cercando di finire gli studi mentre al contempo ho lavorato come grafico e webdesigner e attualmente ho un contratto a progetto come sistemista (vorrei poter mettere nei contratti di sistemisti la clausola di poter evitare di mettere mano a macchine windows) in più varie altre passioni che non c'entrano con lavoro o università.

----------

## RexRocker

Lavoro come webmaster e ho finito l'università a ottobre  :Razz: 

(putroppo lavoro in as2 su windows  :Sad:  )

ciao

Rex

----------

## stefanonafets

consulente (informatico) x una società di telefonia mobile

----------

## mambro

 *funkoolow wrote:*   

> io sto cercando di completare la laurea in filosofia sviluppando la mia malefica tesi, nel frattempo faccio lo sguattero al pub.

 

Che figo, un filosofo   :Very Happy:   Quale astruso titolo ha la tua tesi? (di solito i titoli delle tesi in filosofia sono molto, come dire, accattivanti   :Wink:   )

Comunque io sto facendo il quinto anno di liceo scientifico PNI (Piano Nazionale di Informatica in teoria.. in realtà Piano Nazionale di Fisica   :Rolling Eyes:  ). A settembre, salvo imprevisti, mi iscriverò a ingegneria informatica..

Ah, visto che ci siamo, lanciamo anche qui il flame ingegneria informatica vs informatica? Tanto ormai dovrei essere già abbastanza sicuro ma è sempre interessante/divertente leggere   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Nuitari

io sto cercando di laurearmi nella triennale a ingegneria elettronica indirizzo sistemistico  :Smile: 

si sono un po in ritardo di un annetto ma vabbe'

qualcuno di voi assumerebbe un sistemista che sa' poco su tutto ma ha tanta voglia di imparare?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## makoomba

@mambro

ripensaci.

----------

## kaio

Io lavoro a tempo pieno. Faccio il sistemista in una webfarm

----------

## earcar

 *mambro wrote:*   

> Comunque io sto facendo il quinto anno di liceo scientifico PNI (Piano Nazionale di Informatica in teoria.. in realtà Piano Nazionale di Fisica   ). A settembre, salvo imprevisti, mi iscriverò a ingegneria informatica..

 

Quoto!  :Very Happy: 

tranne per la facoltà, io ho deciso per informatica

Ma PNI non significa Per Niente Informatico?  :Laughing:   :Confused: 

----------

## mambro

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> @mambro
> 
> ripensaci.

 

Perchè? A me interessava ingegneria per il lato elettronico che mi sembrava interessante e per gli sbocchi che dicono essere migliori.

----------

## neon

mambro: io da studente in ingegneria informatica ti consiglio informatica... se poi vuoi fare tutto meno che informatica allora ingegneria fa per te (almeno nella mia citta' funziona cosi') 

P.S. credo che a fisica facciano informatica meglio che da noi...

----------

## makoomba

 *mambro wrote:*   

> Perchè? A me interessava ingegneria per il lato elettronico che mi sembrava interessante e per gli sbocchi che dicono essere migliori.

 

a ingegneria ti fai un mazzo a tarallo studiando TUTTO: fisica, chimica, economia, analisi, elettronica, sistemi, etici etici.

gli esami di informatica sono veramente pochi, alcuni dei quali puramente teorici = non ti serviranno ad un beneamato ca$$o in ambito lavorativo.

personalmente, ho dovuto sostenere 31 esami, 30 dei quali scritti + orale e almeno una decina con progetto obbligatorio.

senza contare i profs sadici/bastardi/figl. di. gran. putt. pezz. d. mmerd. che fanno di tutto per spappolarti il fegato (e altri organi sferici di cui non sto a riportare i dettagli).

quando uscirai, diciamo fra 6-7 anni (se va bene), ti troverai a competere con chi quegli anni li ha di esperienza sul campo, mentre tu, di pratico, avrai fatto ben poco.

teoria delle macchine di touring, equazioni di maxwell e termodinamica non ti saranno di nessun aiuto.

ho detto.

----------

## mambro

Io andrei a Padova... la triennale a occhio dovrebbe essere così (alcuni esami possono essere sostituiti con altri):

1 anno:

-matematica A

-matematica B

-matematica D

-Fondamenti di informatica 1

-Fisica 1

-Fisica 2

-Circuiti e sistemi logici

2 anno:

-Elettrotecnica

-Segnali e sistemi

-Fondamenti di comunicazione

-Fondamenti di automatica

-Dati e algoritmi 1

-Fondamenti di elettronica

-Architettura degli elabarartori

-Inglese

3 anno:

-Basi di dati

-Sistemi operativi

-Ricerca operativa 1

-Dati e algoritmi 2

-Economia e gestione aziendale 1

-Sistemi informativi

-Reti di calcolatori

poi volendo il terzo anno si può fare anche/oppure questi:

-Calcolo numerico

-Elaborazione numerica dei segnali

-Reti di telecomuniazioni

-Elementi di algebra

-Algebra commutativa

-Analisi dei sistemi

-Automazione industriale

-Controllo digitale 

-Fisica matematica

-Misure elettroniche

-Norme per l'informatica nella pubblica amministrazione

-Storia della tencologia dell'informazione

-Controllo dei processi

-Microcontrollori e DSP

-Teoria dei fenomeni aleatori

-Sistemi informativi territoriali

-Economia e gestione aziendale 2

A occhio dovrebbe esserci, a grandi linee, un giusto equilibrio hardware/software e sinceramente non mi dispiace.. Comunque tutti quelli con cui ho parlato mi hanno detto che l'ingegnere ha molte più possibilità lavorative rispetto all'informatico..

----------

## Delta9

Quinta liceo scientifico PNI, a circa 15 m da mambro (nella classe di fianco)...

Anch'io avevo il dubbio se fare informatica o ingegneria, e per tagliare la testa al toro ho deciso di iscrivermi a matematica. Almeno lì so che non ho futuro, e mi evito brutte sorprese. Logico, no?  :Laughing: 

----------

## lavish

mambro, io faccio ingegneria informatica a Padova e quoto makoomba: se sei convinto di voler fare il sistemista iscriviti a informatica, se vuoi avere più sbocchi professionali e far cose più fighe in futuro, allora vieni ad ingegneria.

Sappi che è dura comunque e parecchio anche :/

Ad ogni modo, informatica come siamo abituati a dintenderla se ne fa pochissima  :Razz: 

----------

## falko

Io sono studente/cazzeggiante FC per il momento (ancora questa e la prossima settimana). Mi manca ancora 1 fottutissimo esame (di Matematica Discreta 2) e sto aspettando di iniziare lo stage.

a... per la cronaca mi laureerò in Informatica a Trento (c'era solo quella! e tutto sommato mi sono trovato abbastanza bene)

Ciau

----------

## .:deadhead:.

beh direi che l'esame di logica lo passi, per il resto... Anche a matematica si fanno cose molto informatiche. 

Ad es alla statale a milano ti fanno codare in C e fare progettini tipo rifai l'algoritmo di crittazione tal dei tali senza usare le librerie crittografiche che esistono ed altre belle cose.

A matematica in bicocca hanno un intero lab dual boot [ad informatica sempre in bicocca ad es c'è solo un server linux a cui collegarsi anche con X, scandaloso] e un corso di linux + latex ti vale 6 crediti 

Parlando di me io ho s[peso|precato] un anno ad ing al poli di milano e concordo con quanto detto sopra: se ti piace informatica evita i politecnici. Informatica 0,5 in compenso ti insegneranno anche la fluidoluminescenza dei neuroni nei topi affetti da sindrome di Coizaus. Scoprirai come materie ed argomenti di cui faresti volentieri a meno. E ti accorgerai, se finirai i 3 anni, che avrai passato + tempo con i tuoi compagni che con i tuoi amici, che vedrai + la facoltà che la tua casa e che assieme alla laurea avrai in dono un'ulcera perforata ed una cefalea cronica bipolare. Sfatiamo il mito dell'ing con i contro@@. Se ti piace la materia prendi una laurea triennale a caso di vago argomento scientifico e poi dopo 3anni fai un master specifico, sull'argomento che ti piace, sia esso sicurezza o altro. I politecnici puntano a darti una ampia infarinatura di ... TUTTO! Ah non disdegnare le certificazioni siano esse super vendor o meno, quei pezzi di carta varranno molto nel tuo CV.

Senza scherzi ma fisici e matematici vengon sempre + spesso assunti come sistemisti. E nn è bello  :Sad:  'nfami 

Parlando di informatica, gli esami sono un po' più specifici, ma i corsi spesso saranno anche fatti col ( | )  . Abituatevi ad arrangiarvi e prendete in modo critico i consigli che vi daranno: in particolare i testi su cui studiare eventuali linguaggi o argomenti tecnici. A noi avevan consigliato un testo osceno per studiare java io mi son preso il manuale deitel&deitel ed ho passato l'esame senza problemi. Cmq sia non vi aspettate di arrivare già skillati alla fine dei 3 anni di informatica: a seconda delle facoltà farete cose + o - interessanti e inerenti ad informatica, ma molte serviranno a darvi una forma mentis. Quanti non hanno già sentito sta frase  :Question:  io anche troppe, ma la realtà è che bisogna pazientare e nel tempo  libero spippolare con ciò che più ci aggrada! 

vostro onore la mia arringa è terminata

//EDIT: levata frase generata dallo sconforto bicocchiano

----------

## mambro

 *lavish wrote:*   

> mambro, io faccio ingegneria informatica a Padova e quoto makoomba: se sei convinto di voler fare il sistemista iscriviti a informatica, se vuoi avere più sbocchi professionali e far cose più fighe in futuro, allora vieni ad ingegneria.
> 
> Sappi che è dura comunque e parecchio anche :/
> 
> Ad ogni modo, informatica come siamo abituati a dintenderla se ne fa pochissima 

 

Mah ti dico, non so chiaramente cosa mi piacerebbe fare (probabilmente anche perchè non so nello specifico cosa fare REALMENTE un "informatico").. so quasi per certo che non riuscirei mai a passare 8 ore al giorno a programmare. è per questo che in qualche modo tenderei ad evitare la laurea in informatica che, da quel che ho capito, punta molto sulla programmazione, algoritmica e cose simili..

Tenderei a fare ingegneria perchè:

1) Mi piace abbastanza la fisica (tant'è che sono stato per un po' in dubbio se andare o no a fare Fisica)

2) Mi piace l'informatica 

3) Mi affascinerebbe capire il lato fisico/elettronico dell'informatica (insomma come funziona l'hardware)

4) La programmazione mi piace ma non riuscirei a farlo per tutto il giorno

5) L'ingegnere ha più sbocchi

----------

## emix

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Ah, partite dal presupposto che linux non si sa cosa sia, se siete fortunati qualcuno ve ne parlerà un poco.

 

Be' dipende... da noi ad Informatica Applicata (a Comiso, sede distaccata dell'Università di Catania) abbiamo 2 laboratori di 20 macchine ciascuno (totale 40 postazioni), uno con Windows e l'altro Linux (Debian). Al primo anno abbiamo fatto Programmazione 1 e 2 (18 crediti) programmando in C e C++ in ambiente Linux. Al secondo invece abbiamo fatto la parte di laboratorio di Sistemi Operativi studiando Bash Programming e Programmazione Unix/Linux usando le chiamate di sistema (comunicazione tra processi, problemi di sincronizzazione, segnali, ecc.). In più è venuta l'IBM a farci un seminario di 12 ore sulla virtualizzazione facendo sempre riferimenti a sistemi Linux. Insomma... qui non si parla d'altro  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

@mambro:

prima di tutto, i nomi dei corsi non vogliono dire niente. dovresti informarti sui contenuti, sul livello di preparazione, sul livello richiesto, e sui possibili sbocchi.

io ho fatto ingegneria informatica, mia sorella informatica, e penso di potertelo dare un parere obiettivo su tutte e due.

dipende da cosa vuoi fare: se programmare ti interessa marginalmente, allora punta su ingegneria senza nemmeno pensarci. lì non si fissano sulla programmazione, ma sulla teoria che c'è sotto, e si curano aspetti molto importanti sull'analisi dei problemi, che invece vengono bellamente ignorati dagli informatici puri.

se sei interessato prettamente alla programmazione, allora forse è meglio puntare su una facoltà di informatica: ti prepara meglio l'aspetto "pratico" della programmazione. in sostanza, gli informatici sanno programmare per davvero, gli ingegneri informatici lo sanno in teoria. attenzione ad una cosa, però: bisogna capire ache COSA vuoi programmare. l'informatico lavora sugli applicativi (non importa di quale natura essi siano), se invece sei interessato ai sistemi operativi, ed alla programmazione di basso livello in generale, quella è competenza degli ingegneri. tanto per dirti quanto gli informatici siano lontani da questo mondo, una volta parlando con mia sorella è saltato fuori che non sapeva cosa volesse dire programmare per calcolo parallelo.

ricorda però una cosa: le facoltà ti formano, ma c'è molta differenza tra quello che vale uno in università e quello che vale al di fuori di essa. c'è gente che colleziona 30, ma assorbe solo conoscenze come una spugna capendo a malapena quello che studia. c'è anche gente che non si ammazza di fatica (il sottoscritto) ma che non ha mai imparato niente a memoria, e che ha sempre messo in pratica quello che ha studiato, e questo sul mercato vale molto!

----------

## ercoppa

@Power 83 scherzavo!!!

Faccio il quarto scientifico a roma, anche io vorrei prendere una focoltà rivolta all'informatica. Fino ad oggi pensavo di prendere ingegneria informatica, ma da quanto mi dite mi sa che ci ripenso:

-NOn amo la fisica, ma un po la mastico

-Voglio imparare molti linguaggi di programmazione

-Mi piacerebbe approfondire il discorso sicurezza

-In matematica sono bravo, ma non ci voglio passare la vita sopra

-Adoro gnu/linux, voglio conoscere meglio la bash e tutto a quello a cui si collega (cioè tutto)

Leggendo i vari post deduco che forse per me è meglio andare a fare informatica, se qualcuno ha consiglio sono bene accetti grazie (discussione molto istruttiva per me questa)

----------

## emix

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> tanto per dirti quanto gli informatici siano lontani da questo mondo, una volta parlando con mia sorella è saltato fuori che non sapeva cosa volesse dire programmare per calcolo parallelo.

 

Siamo sempre li'... dipende  :Rolling Eyes:  per l'esame di Architettura degli Elaboratori ho presentato un progetto su un algoritmo immunologico per l'ottimizzazione numerica parallelizzato in ambiente LAM/MPI.

----------

## funkoolow

 *mambro wrote:*   

>  *funkoolow wrote:*   io sto cercando di completare la laurea in filosofia sviluppando la mia malefica tesi, nel frattempo faccio lo sguattero al pub. 
> 
> Che figo, un filosofo    Quale astruso titolo ha la tua tesi? (di solito i titoli delle tesi in filosofia sono molto, come dire, accattivanti   )

 

"la filosofia della scienza e la formazione a distanza". Sto cercando di aggrumare un pò di tutto quello che conosco cercando di donargli un tocco di rigorosità stilistica. Fino ad ora non ho avuto molto successo, come nella vita d'altronde. Mah, magari entro la fine di questo governo arriva una sorta di condono e danno la laurea in omaggio a tutti i vecchio ordinamento...

----------

## emix

 *funkoolow wrote:*   

> Fino ad ora non ho avuto molto successo, come nella vita d'altronde.

 

Che frase triste... Non sarà mica colpa della filosofia? Su, forza e coraggio!  :Wink: 

----------

## mambro

 *emix wrote:*   

>  *funkoolow wrote:*   Fino ad ora non ho avuto molto successo, come nella vita d'altronde. 
> 
> Che frase triste... Non sarà mica colpa della filosofia? Su, forza e coraggio! 

 

Si si è colpa della filosofia..   :Very Happy: 

Hai messo nella tesi qualche frase ad effetto tipo questa?   :Very Happy: 

 *il mio professore di filosofia wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La dicotomia michelstaedteriana persuasione/rettorica vive nella differenza tra una coscienza assoluta, capace quindi di negare l’oggetto che ad essa (il sub-jectum) si oppone e di essere – così – libera dal gioco della volontà, e una coscienza che della riconosciuta relazione e dipendenza fa il proprio marchio.

 

è eccezionale la filosofia.. peccato che solo da quest'anno abbia un professore all'altezza della materia..

Cmq, tornando a ingegneria.. k.gothmog le mie informazioni a quanto pare erano esatte. sono sempre più convinto di andare a fare ingegneria   :Wink:  Tra l'altro Padova, da quel che so, dovrebbe formare bene anche se, ovviamente, come dice lavish, sarà dura..

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *emix wrote:*   

> sempre riferimenti a sistemi Linux. Insomma... qui non si parla d'altro 

 hai ragione, è una frase deviata dallo sconforto che i pinguini soffrono da noi in facoltà, l'ho quindi eliminata per correttezza. 

Anche da noi c'è il lab di programmazione su linux + rete. Posto in alternativa al lab windows [programmazione server in pratica scriptini su ActiveDirectory] al lab di statistica e al lab di algoritmi. 

@k.gothmog

hai ragione dimenticavo dell'orientamento più o meno programmativo delle 2 facoltà. Cmq c'è anche da dire che la questione varia da facoltà a facoltà: in statale a milano hanno un dipartimento di sistemistica con i controfiocchi, in bicocca magari formeranno buoni programmatori ma l'ambito sistemistico è ignorato bellamente.

@mambro

date queste premesse si direi proprio che sembri più pronto per ingegneria. Ricorda solo la scritta che sovrasta ogni poli [Lasciate ogni speranza o voi che entrate... ]

----------

## Ghostraider

Ciao io sono al terzo anno di Ingegneria Informatica e sono contento della scelta...l'unica cosa è che in effetti ad Ingegneria alla fine hai molti concetti teorici...se ti interessa la pratica però la soluzione è mettertici da solo a casa a "smanettare"...perchè le ore di laboratorio valgono quello che valgono...

Anche perchè se devo essere sincero ho imparato di più sull'informatica usando Gentoo e guardando la documentazione e il forum che in tre anni di Ingegneria   :Rolling Eyes:   :Very Happy: 

In ogni modo adesso si aprono interessanti prospettive per gli ingegneri...per esempio la Visone Artificiale e la Domotica che dovrebbero essere interessanti campi di ricerca   :Cool: 

Ad ogni modo per non sbagliare segui la passione...  :Wink: 

Ciao

----------

## nick_spacca

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *Cazzantonio wrote:*   ma che è un sondaggio? per tua informazione ti dico che quando mi telefonano a casa per fare i sondaggi rispondo sempre facendo disinformazione (ovvero rispondo l'esatto contrario   ) 
> 
> Rispondo io per Cazzantonio:
> 
> Cazzantonio è in realtà una lei. 
> ...

 

Senti gutter, conoscendo Cazzantonio mi hai provocato 5 minuti di vomito proponendo questo accostamento a dir poco "SCIAGURATO"  di lui con una danzatrice del ventre....   :Twisted Evil: 

PS: Physics rox   :Cool: 

----------

## Frez

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> a ingegneria ti fai un mazzo a tarallo studiando TUTTO: fisica, chimica, economia, analisi, elettronica, sistemi, etici etici.
> 
> gli esami di informatica sono veramente pochi, alcuni dei quali puramente teorici = non ti serviranno ad un beneamato ca$$o in ambito lavorativo.
> 
> personalmente, ho dovuto sostenere 31 esami, 30 dei quali scritti + orale e almeno una decina con progetto obbligatorio.
> ...

 

Straquoto e aggiungo le studentesse poppute che si lavorano i prof a suon di sorrisi e recitando a papera i processi poissoniani gli strappano il 30. mentre tu vieni interrogato incidentalmente tra una chiacchera e l'altra con qualche collega professorone, e la tua cortesia nell'attendere che il prof di caghi viene scambiata per incertezza e scarsa dimestichezza con la materia.

All'inizio studiavo e lavoravo per hobby .... poi sono esploso.

Adesso lavoro e per hobby tiro avanti la tesi.

E un cordiale vaffa*** al preside di Ing di Pisa che a suo tempo mi ha praticamente insultato con un voto di cacca a reti logiche, quando l'assistente (Rizzo, sviluppatore BSD per dirne una) mi dava buone tutte le risposte (anche perche' LO ERANO)

Se fossi andato a informatica avrei guadagnato 10 anni di vita.

----------

## gutter

 *nick_spacca wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Senti gutter, conoscendo Cazzantonio mi hai provocato 5 minuti di vomito proponendo questo accostamento a dir poco "SCIAGURATO"  di lui con una danzatrice del ventre....  
> 
> 

 

Naturalmente era una battuta  :Wink: 

----------

## nick_spacca

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *nick_spacca wrote:*   
> 
> Senti gutter, conoscendo Cazzantonio mi hai provocato 5 minuti di vomito proponendo questo accostamento a dir poco "SCIAGURATO"  di lui con una danzatrice del ventre....  
> 
>  
> ...

 

...probabilmente hai fatto questa battuta perché non lo hai mai visto...altrimenti non l'avresti fatta   :Laughing: 

(/me che con questa battuta si ritrovera bannato a vita dal forum gentoo per mano di Cazzantonio   :Twisted Evil:  )

----------

## Nuitari

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> @mambro:
> 
> io ho fatto ingegneria informatica, mia sorella informatica, e penso di potertelo dare un parere obiettivo su tutte e due.
> 
> dipende da cosa vuoi fare: se programmare ti interessa marginalmente, allora punta su ingegneria senza nemmeno pensarci. lì non si fissano sulla programmazione, ma sulla teoria che c'è sotto, e si curano aspetti molto importanti sull'analisi dei problemi, che invece vengono bellamente ignorati dagli informatici puri.
> ...

 

mi trovo assolutamente daccordo con te!

Io stesso che faccio ingegneria ammetto che faccio una fatica enorme a implementare manualmente programmi. A scuola mi stanno insegnando piu' che altro a fare il progetto a livello logico e di componenti.

Come diceva il mio prof di informatica 2: "a voi non interessa implementare il progetto. Per quello chiamate un informatico, che lo fara' sicuramente in meta' tempo di voi e con algoritmi di script migliori"

Daccordissimo sui 30, ho visto tantissimi "sapientoni" prendere dei 30 a raffica perche' imparavano la roba a memoria. Ma se due mesi dopo andavi  a chiedere cos'era il luogo delle radici a uno che aveva preso 30 in controlli automatici non ne avevano un idea. 

O forse il nostro e' il solito rosic dello studente che 30 non lo piglia mai...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

che cosa è un 30 scusa? 

chi lo ha mai visto!   :Laughing: 

cmq io sono impiegato. nel tempo libero "studio" ingegneria informatica. è molto dura... però mi attrae molto. purtroppo sono tutte materie molto teoriche, la pratica la si può trovare a casa. diciamo che avere la possibilità di poter sperimentare un po' di tutto grazie a questa fantanstica distribuzione permette di sopperire quello e complementare gli studi.

----------

## GuN_jAcK

studio (anche se riprendo dal prox anno.. Scienze informatiche) e lavoro (reti aziendali, siti e progetti 3d)  :Smile: 

----------

## luna80

io sono ing. informatico (al femminine....  :Wink: ), ho fatto le scuole in svizzera (con fedeliallalinea   :Smile:  ) ed ora sviluppo software in una grossa ditta internazionale di moda

----------

## fctk

 *mambro wrote:*   

> Tenderei a fare ingegneria perchè:
> 
> 1) Mi piace abbastanza la fisica (tant'è che sono stato per un po' in dubbio se andare o no a fare Fisica)
> 
> 

 

non so altrove, ma al Politecnico di Milano fisica viene fatta veramente coi piedi... nel senso che la si affronta direttamente al primo semestre, e si parla di integrali doppi/tripli gradiente rotore ecc... senza prima aver studiato analisi 1 e 2... è anche vero che poi all'esame gli esercizi sono risolvibili tutti con le conoscenze di base di analisi 1, ma questo è un altro discorso...

----------

## bandreabis

Io a quanto pare sono più unico che raro in questo forum... sono un chimico!   :Shocked:  E lavoro (almeno per altri tre mesi) in una ditta cosmetica come controllo qualità!  :Cool: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Rispondo io per Cazzantonio:
> 
> Cazzantonio è in realtà una lei. 
> 
> Si occupa di danza del ventre e ha trovato nell'informatica uno svago ai duri allenamenti e alla ferrea dieta che il suo lavoro impone.
> ...

 

gutter invece è un cabarettista... suona la fisarmonica ai balli popolari ed è addirittura funambolo...

Siccome l'ultima cosa gli riesce poco passa molto tempo in ospedale a riprendersi dalle cadute... costretto all'immobilità si è appassionato di informatica ed ha iniziato a bazzicare assiduamente il gentoo forum (gli piace il calore generato nel letto dal suo portatile che compila tutto il tempo). Il resto della storia la conoscete

 :Wink: 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *nick_spacca wrote:*   

> Senti gutter, conoscendo Cazzantonio mi hai provocato 5 minuti di vomito proponendo questo accostamento a dir poco "SCIAGURATO"  di lui con una danzatrice del ventre....  
> 
> PS: Physics rox  

 

Hei senti chi parla   :Twisted Evil: 

Senti barbetta nana costì... occhio che tra pochi giorni sono a parigi e ti spezzo le braccine   :Twisted Evil: 

E io che pensavo anche di portare un regalino all'emigrante...   :Confused: 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

P.S. ovviamente scherzo... il regalo te lo porto davvero anche perché ti ripeto... è una cosa sacra! E viene dal casello.... probabilmente hai già indovinato   :Wink:   :Laughing: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> gutter invece è un cabarettista... suona la fisarmonica ai balli popolari ed è addirittura funambolo...
> 
> Siccome l'ultima cosa gli riesce poco passa molto tempo in ospedale a riprendersi dalle cadute... costretto all'immobilità si è appassionato di informatica ed ha iniziato a bazzicare assiduamente il gentoo forum (gli piace il calore generato nel letto dal suo portatile che compila tutto il tempo). Il resto della storia la conoscete
> ...

 

uahahahahahahah

----------

## Ferdinando

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> una volta parlando con mia sorella è saltato fuori che non sapeva cosa volesse dire programmare per calcolo parallelo.

 

Questo mi sembra strano, da noi (Pisa) generalmente è la prima cosa che fanno, anche se con i thread in java: invece da noi ad ingegneria te lo spiegano nel primo esame della specialistica  :Shocked:  Personalmente sono rimasto di sasso quando parlando con un amico ho scoperto che dopo quattro anni ad informatica e un esame di architettura dei calcolatori non aveva idea di cosa fosse un NAND (e non parlo della sua implementazione); e mi sono rotolato a terra per ore quando ho saputo che genere di assembler studiavano. In soldoni: io gli chiedevo se usavano la sintassi Intel o AT&T, e loro "boh, ad esempio 'sposta a in b, confronta a e b, se vero salta a x'". Studiavano un meta-assembler in italiano!  :Laughing:  E dovevano imparare a programmare in un linguaggio che non esiste!

Quanto al fatto che ad ingegneria non si impari molto sull'informatica "di alto livello", è vero: i primi esami su java, php, ecc. li ho fatti alla specialistica, però uno dei miei professori ad esempio è uno sviluppatore di freebsd e ci ha insegnato a scrivere ports per bsd e tante altre belle cose su unix. Un altro invece stava lavorando ad un altro sistema operativo didattico alla Tanenbaum, ed una delle tesine della triennale che proponeva era scrivergli un driver per l'usb. Insomma, cose interessanti se ne fanno. Poi, certo, i due esami che mi restano sono controlli digitali e fisica tecnica (nulla di informatico, insomma), e non sono l'unico bloccato da esami non informatici (è la maledizione d'ingegneria)  :Crying or Very sad: 

Ciao

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Ferdinando wrote:*   

> Questo mi sembra strano, da noi (Pisa) generalmente è la prima cosa che fanno, anche se con i thread in java...

 

aspetta... mi rendo conto che la frase poteva essere ambigua.

non parlavo di QUEL calcolo parallelo. non di threads che evolvono parallelamente, ma di processi. non era a java, il riferimento, quanto più alle strutture di basso livello dei sistemi operativi

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Ferdinando wrote:*   

> Un altro invece stava lavorando ad un altro sistema operativo didattico alla Tanenbaum, ed una delle tesine della triennale che proponeva era scrivergli un driver per l'usb.

 

E non e' accessibile al di fuori della vostra uni?

----------

## Ferdinando

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> E non e' accessibile al di fuori della vostra uni?

 

Ne ha pubblicato una piccola parte in quello che era il nostro libro di testo, ma mancavano molte cose per renderlo utilizzabile, ad esempio il piccolo dettaglio della gestione di un filesystem e ovviamente di files eseguibili (elf e simili)  :Smile:  La sua intenzione era di pubblicarlo in più volumi, ma finora ne ha pubblicati solo due, e quest'anno l'hanno mortificato riducendo la parte del programma destinata all'implementazione di sistemi operativi (giustamente trasferita nell'esame omonimo, solo che è nella specialistica  :Confused:  ) a favore di java  :Shocked:  (nell'esame di calcolatori elettronici? potevano chiamarlo calcolatori virtuali, allora!), e pare che abbia dichiarato di voler andare in pensione, per cui credo che l'os non sarà mai completato. Questa riforma sta lentamente uccidendo tutti i professori migliori...  :Crying or Very sad: 

[OT]Detto fra noi, non è nuovo a queste delusioni: nella nostra biblioteca c'è un suo libro che spiega in dettaglio l'instruction set del 286, talmente completo che rimpiango di averlo regalato (il manuale dell'intel dedica solo poche righe ad ogni istruzione), ma nella prefazione c'è scritto che quando il libro fu pubblicato era già uscito il 386 da un annetto  :Laughing:  [/OT]

Ciao

----------

## Cadoro

mi trovate un lavoro?!?!

Sono bravino a fare tutto e bravissimo a non fare niente, ho un curricul* da urlo e sono diposto a qualsiasi spostamento anche al Polo s'intende.Ogni giorno faccio tantissimi Km anzi direi più KB.

----------

## stefanonafets

Cadoro, penso che il tuo post sia completamente OT ...

----------

## bandreabis

 *cadoro wrote:*   

> mi trovate un lavoro?!?!
> 
> Sono bravino a fare tutto e bravissimo a non fare niente, ho un curricul* da urlo e sono diposto a qualsiasi spostamento anche al Polo s'intende.Ogni giorno faccio tantissimi Km anzi direi più KB.

 

 *DiMar wrote:*   

> Io lavoro in una multinazionale farmaceutica dove mi occupo di sistemi informativi clinici, e tento di dare gli utlimi tre esami per laurearmi in Informatica (vecchio ordinamento!)!
> 
> Ciao!! 

 

OT per OT io chiedo a DiMar dove lavora e se cercano un chimico!  :Cool: 

Andrea

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *stefanonafets wrote:*   

> Cadoro, penso che il tuo post sia completamente OT ...

 

Spero fosse una battuta...

Se era serio sarebbe stato spam   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Cadoro

Per un approccio software ma sicuramente pesantemente teorico se si fa anche la specialistica, è meglio la laurea in informatica con la quale ci si pùo iscrivere anche all'albo degli ingeneri junior oltretutto.

Ingegneria Informatica almeno dove studio io sembra Ing elettronica con qualche skizzo di Codici C++ e Java ,troppo assembler e quindi lontano dalla magia algoritmica e poi troppi "salti incondizionati" per una formazione specifica

Si spam spam e spam

Ahh avrei bisogno urgentemente di una bella introduzione al routering voip... mi mandate qualcosa?!?!

Google è offline :=)

----------

## Ferdinando

 *Cadoro wrote:*   

> con la quale ci si pùo iscrivere anche all'albo degli ingeneri junior oltretutto.

 

/me sta ancora vomitando...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Ciao

----------

## mambro

 *Ferdinando wrote:*   

>  *Cadoro wrote:*   con la quale ci si pùo iscrivere anche all'albo degli ingeneri junior oltretutto. 
> 
> /me sta ancora vomitando... 
> 
> Ciao

 

Avevo sentito anch'io questa cosa.. bisogna sempre vedere se poi serve realmente a qualcosa essere iscritti in questo fatidico albo..

Iavish.. come funziona a Padova? è valida come facoltà? Perchè dai commenti che vedo qui pare che ci sia abbastanza differenza per quanto riguarda il programma di studi da un ateneo all'altro e non pensavo fosse possibile.. Oggi sono stato ad un altro inutile incontro di orientamento che è servito, come al solito, a poco o a nulla. Sono emersi numeri elevati per quanto riguarda gli iscritti a ingegneria informatica.. C'è una reale domanda lavorativa per quanto riguarda tutti questi ingegneri informatici?

----------

## x-dd

Faccio il cacciavitaro, ho un diploma ma non ricordo se elettronica o telecomunicazioni (o entrambi?).

----------

## Cadoro

bè ti posso dire che per quanto ne so',vengono richiesti molto anche i laureati di qualsiasi facoltà scientifica,principalmente con competenze informatiche,il loro lavoro spesso non si differenzia da quello dell'ingegnere. 

Cmq non sperare di trovare subito il lavoro della tua vita con un determinato corso di laurea, visto che ormai tutte le aziende assumono solo a contratto a tempo determinato e vanno avanti più che possono con periodi di prova.

Il calcino fa' sempre bene

----------

## X-Drum

 *Cadoro wrote:*   

> bè ti posso dire che per quanto ne so',vengono richiesti molto anche i laureati di qualsiasi facoltà scientifica,principalmente con competenze informatiche,il loro lavoro spesso non si differenzia da quello dell'ingegnere. 
> 
> Cmq non sperare di trovare subito il lavoro della tua vita con un determinato corso di laurea, visto che ormai tutte le aziende assumono solo a contratto a tempo determinato e vanno avanti più che possono con periodi di prova.
> 
> 

 

beh,purtroppo ho notato (spesso ultimamente) che i lauerati in informatica non contano nulla 

se confrontati con i lauerati in ingegneria informatica...non chiedetemi perche' ma sono strastufo

di vedere gli "informatici" o presunti/aspiranti tali essere trattati come degli ignoranti, quando

vengono comparati agli ingegneri...purtroppo questa sembra essere ormai opinione comune..bah

 *Cadoro wrote:*   

> Il calcino fa' sempre bene

 

quella è l'unica cosa che ti puo' fare trovare un lavoro...stabile intendo

no apprendistato no determinato.....che tristezz

----------

## carly

io studio ing informatica a pisa ma lavoro come geometra in uno studio tecnico. Lavoro per rendermi un minimo indipendente e perchè gli studi durano troppo. Alcuni esami nel mio corso, secondo me, non servono a nulla e alcuni professori farebbero bene a cambiare lavoro.

----------

## Ferdinando

 *carly wrote:*   

> io studio ing informatica a pisa

 

Anche tu?  :Very Happy: 

Comunque se parli degli esami della triennale sono d'accordo, fatti salvi due. Il problema è che alla triennale da noi hanno messo ben pochi esami di informatica...  :Sad:  Alla specialistica è molto meglio.

Ciao

----------

## carly

magari ci siamo pure visti...  :Very Happy: 

io comunque non sono alla specialistica. Adesso seguo comunicazioni numeriche con il prof Berizzi e mi sembra che spieghi bene.

----------

## power83

A me Informatica e' molto piaciuta (ho frequentato tt e 3 gli anni ma nn ho finito - e nn penso proprio che lo faro', ora ho lasciato).

Posso dire che nelle medie citta' come la mia (190.000abitanti solo in citta', nn in provincia) sinceraente n nc sono molto sbocchi x fare il sistemista e tantomeno il programmatore, si ci sono abb ditte, ma tutte medie/piccole, alla fien quielle valide e a cui s ipuo' sbavare x un lavoro sono meno di 7 su 160 in totale che si occupano di informatica (compresa consulenza e vendita hw/computers) ad esempio, difatti ho avuto il culo di passare x grazia un colloquio in una di queste ditte valide (tra l'altro una delle poche che cercava una persona x lavorare), senno' sarei x forza dovuto andare a fare l'operaio o a lavorare in coop (sperando che le agenzie interinali funzionino bene una volta ogni tanto).

Ora x fortuna ho trovato lavoro e inizio la prox settiamana, faro' un po' di tutto, dall'installazione Antivirus/sostituzione hdd ad esempio, fino a server da otlre 200 client, ma e' stata dura molto, e cmq lunedi' dovrei firmare il contratto.

I concetti sono due per lavorare:

a) t possono prendere solo xke' hai quel foglietto di m****a anche se sei un defieciente

b) [caso mio] t possono prendere xke' sai abb in pratica e cmq hai seguito l'univ anche senza terminare, e sei giovanissimo [23anni] e investono su di te.

Personalmente dopo tante domande sia in ditte che agenzie interinali posso affermare che tutti o almeno il 90-95% cerca gente con esperienza di lavoro di almeno 2anni di media e con il pezzo di carta sopracitato, e poi dopo che t hanno preso col foglietto dicarta con scritto Laurea t lascieranno a casa xke' n nsaprai fare un cazz o poco spessissimo.

E per questo motivo, oltre che per un motivo, che nonostante il lavoro a settembre mi iscrivero' ad una laurea a distanza [ingegneria informatica purtroppo] del network Nettuno.

A tal proposito ho verificato, e oltre a nn fare praticamente nulla di informatica ad ingegneria, la differenza tra ingegneria informatica ed elelttronica e' praticamente solo pochi esami, diciamo un semestre....difatti se prendero' quella in ing informatica m iscrivo ad elettronca e mi facico abbonare gli esami gia' fatti [e me li abbonano x forza] e nel giro di 6mesi, max1anno prendo anche quella.....e poi osano dare nomi differenti. UNA VERGOGNA.

Chi veramente sa fare le cose e programmare e' Informatica, ing informatica forse0-dico forse- sa teroria e mette solo le firme del cacchio sui progetti. STOP.

Dunque: vuoi programmare/fare ssistemista, oppure vuoi mettere delle firme e basta?

----------

## Cadoro

Come vedo in parte hai ribadito i miei concetti ma il fatto che tu abbia seguito tre anni un corso di laurea non vuol dire che hai capito realmente nell'insieme quello che ti serviva. Oggi un laureato purtoppo può saperne meno di un perito informatico(senior) ma quello che principalmente conta e la propensione mentale  a nuove conoscenze.E'impossibile che presa la laurea te ne stai sempre seduto sulla stessa scrivania(non parlo della segretaria) perchè qualsiasi azienda dalla piccola alla grande che offre servizi ha bisogno di figure competenti per garantirle a lungo.

Ed è qui che entra l'ingegnere(non ho detto che sono tutti così però) metterà pure solo una firma ma non dimenticarti che metterla significano responsibilità e nel peggiore dei casi (professionalmente) dure e dure ore di lavoro con equipe per forza qualificata(il calcino serve a poco in questi casi).

Aggiungo, oggi la figura dell'informatico si sta realmente compromettendo; perchè prima non si facevano confronti tra un matematico o un fisico o un chimico e un ingegnere ?,bè sicuramente la colpa la addosserei principalmente alla Marotti&Company che con questa maniacale politica dell'offerta del rilancio e del massimo guadagno, vogliono soltanto figure passive e oggettive,cioè solo un insieme di operai per costruire il proprio formicaio.Non dimentichiamoci però che alla base di tutta questa ambigua tecnologia c'è una forte e consistente base teorica che va dalla macchina di Turing, insiemi ricorsivi e ricorsivamente numerabili,problemi indecidibili,teorie dei linguaggi, fino alla molteplici forme dell'intelligenza artificiale e neurale.E' qui che un informatico si distingue da un ingegnere ma quello che sto notando è che ormai anche i nuovi prof come molti ricercatori non sono più grandi teorici come i quasi pensionati.

Voglio fare il sistemista, il sogno di molti neodiplomati e non, sta diventando come voglio fare la modella o voglio fare il dottore, pur non sapendo quanti tipi differenti di calcolatori esistano.

C'è troppa  malainformazione e l'unico modo secondo il mio cocciante e Leopardiano modo di pensare l'unico modo è sbatterci la testa.

Scusate  :Very Happy: 

----------

## DiMar

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> OT per OT io chiedo a DiMar dove lavora e se cercano un chimico!  

 

Guarda, per quello che so, al momento le assunzioni sono bloccate... Se però sento qualcosa, ti mando un PM!  :Smile: 

----------

## Dr.Dran

Ciao, mi infilo in ritardo

Bene mi presento Franco Tampieri Operaio metalmeccanico (per necessita') e Consulente OpenSource, certificato ECDL (che e' una pura minchiata) e LPIC 1 (Linux Professional Institute Certification) in attesa di percepire la certificazione CISCO CCNA e la LPIC 2.

Ah... dimenticavo... iscritto fuooooooori corso da millenni ad Ingegneria Informatica e Automazione di Bologna   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Galadriel

Piacere a tutti...!!!   :Very Happy: 

Io sto terminando la quinta presso una scuola professionale ad indirizzo turistico! Poi (se riesco ad entrare) mi butto nel campo sociale presso la facolta di sociologia per "assistente sociale"... 

Ciau   :Wink: 

----------

## Sephirot

corso di laurea in informatica a milano

----------

## Cerberos86

Primo anno Laurea in Informatica a Padova.....   :Wink: 

@gli interessati a Padova:

-io ho scelto Informatica perchè dopo 5 anni di liceo scientifico ne avevo le ba**e piene di studi generici...

-di esami di matematica ti posso assicurare che ne farai lo stesso, di fisica penso verso il 2/3 anno...ma sicuramente non come ad Ingegneria

-Per ora i corsi che ho frequentato sono Programmazione (Introduzione e Programmazione 1), Architettura degli Elaboratori (Introduzione e A. E. 1, il 2 l'anno prox), Analisi 1 e 2, Algebra e Geometria 1 (2 in corso), Inglese   :Laughing:  , Logica (in corso), Basi di Dati 1 (in corso)... e sinceramente sono soddisfatto, non facili ma neanche impossibili, gli orali ci sono solo in pochi corsi (discussione di compiti o progetti), e il che non è male...

-Per quanto riguarda le dicerie sulla spendibilità della laurea penso e spero di smentirle al più presto... In generale mi sembra piuttosto orientata anche all'ambito lavorativo e dovrebbe esserci un discreto stage al 3^ anno...

Bye

----------

## otaku

[nerd mode]

Io lavoro presso un piccolo provider milanese all'ufficio network, per ora sono l'ultima ruota del carro però hehe  :Razz: 

[/nerd mode]

per il resto ho la maturità di un istituto tecnico presa a calci in c***o per via di incompatibilità con il sitema scolastico italiano  :Wink: 

----------

## Peach

 *Cerberos86 wrote:*   

> Primo anno Laurea in Informatica a Padova.....  

 

 :Twisted Evil:  ARGH!

io sono scappato quasi due anni fa da quella facoltà dopo essere riuscito a dare solo fisica (l'unico prof che usasse linux  :Shocked:  ). Ora frequento (e spero pure di finire ben presto) Bologna e IMHO la differenza è abissale.

----------

## Cerberos86

 *Peach wrote:*   

> Ora frequento (e spero pure di finire ben presto) Bologna e IMHO la differenza è abissale.

 

Perchè? Tipologia dei corsi, difficoltà, modalità di esame, orari...?!?

ciauz

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *Peach wrote:*   

> io sono scappato quasi due anni fa da quella facoltà dopo essere riuscito a dare solo fisica (l'unico prof che usasse linux  ).

 

Da me a fisica usano tutti linux   :Very Happy:  (però soprattutto redhat e debian... la seconda da poco e sembra già una novità incredibile   :Smile:  )

Se mi danno accesso al serverone cazzuto per la tesi ci installo sopra gentoo   :Wink: 

----------

## Mithrandir81

Studio e lavoro... Ing. Informatica al Poli di Milano, sviluppatore J2EE (io che amo C e C++ come me stesso  :Sad:   :Very Happy:  ) per una sw house qui a Milano...

----------

## Kernel78

 *Mithrandir81 wrote:*   

> sviluppatore J2EE (io che amo C e C++ come me stesso   )

 

LOL, pensa che io sto convincendo la ditta per cui lavoro a passare lo sviluppo da C a Ruby  :Wink: 

----------

## Peach

 *Cerberos86 wrote:*   

>  *Peach wrote:*   Ora frequento (e spero pure di finire ben presto) Bologna e IMHO la differenza è abissale. 
> 
> Perchè? Tipologia dei corsi, difficoltà, modalità di esame, orari...?!?
> 
> ciauz

 

da quello che ho visto e per i corsi che ho frequentato a padova l'approcio didattico qui a bologna è completamente diverso.

Anche orari, modalità di esame e progetti hanno influito in maniera positiva sul mio giudizio.

----------

## nick_spacca

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

>  *Peach wrote:*   io sono scappato quasi due anni fa da quella facoltà dopo essere riuscito a dare solo fisica (l'unico prof che usasse linux  ). 
> 
> Da me a fisica usano tutti linux   (però soprattutto redhat e debian... la seconda da poco e sembra già una novità incredibile   )
> 
> Se mi danno accesso al serverone cazzuto per la tesi ci installo sopra gentoo  

 

Cosi, fava come sei, quelli dell'INFN ti fanno subito il culo   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Invece qui a Paris il mio attuale system manager usa gentoo   :Wink: 

----------

## Apetrini

 *Peach wrote:*   

> 
> 
> da quello che ho visto e per i corsi che ho frequentato a padova l'approcio didattico qui a bologna è completamente diverso.
> 
> Anche orari, modalità di esame e progetti hanno influito in maniera positiva sul mio giudizio.

 

Io sto frequentando il 2 anno di Informatica a Padova, che dire....sono contentissimo della facoltà. Alcuni esami sono tosti, ma ti tirano su robusto, soprattutto per quel che riguarda programmazione in C++.

Mi da l'impressione di essere organizzata bene, nel senso che mi danno tutto quello che deve (secondo me) sapere un informatico:

-Analisi 1/2, Algebra e un po di fisica( in effetti da noi fisica praticamente non esiste, c'è solo un esame da 4 crediti)

-Programmazione in C++ procedurale, Programmazione in C++ a oggetti

-Java

-Algoritmi 1 e 2

-Calcolo numerico

-Architettura 1(Hardware basso livello, cpu,pipeline, gestione ram, gestione cache processore etc...), Architettura 2(Sistemi operativi,filesystem, scheduler e un sacco di roba sulle reti, indirizzi ip etc...) P.s. architettura 2 lo scindono in altri 2 esami da 8 crediti l'uno il prossimo anno.

-Ingegneria del software A e B.

-Base dati 1(mysql, fondamenti di sql etc...)

-Base dati 2(Oracle, Postgres, xml etc...)

-Logica(sono fiero da noi neanche chi fa matematica pura ha un corso di logica. Nel nostro caso Logica Classica e Logica Inuizionale)

-Probabilità e statistica

-Intelligenza artificiale

-Automi e linguaggi formali.

-Sicurezza nei sistemi di calcolo.

etc...

Mi sembra molto mirata come facoltà...però sento un sacco di persone che si ritirano o vanno a Bologna o Trento.

Puoi dire qualche parola in piu sul perche non ti sei trovato a padova, nel senso cos'ha Bologna che Padova non ha ... o non da.

Grazie.

----------

## gamberetto

Io studio Fisica a Padova. Sono indietro come non so cosa, ma se mi do una mossa in 1 anno e mezzo o 2 finisco.

Ma ho visto che non sono l'unico da Padova... io sono di solito in via Luzzati nell'aula LUF2 oppure al Pollaio a studiare!

----------

## u238

io mi sto laureando a Trento in Informatica (triennale). Ho finito tutti gli esami e sto concludendo lo stage+tesi.. mi laureo a luglio (spero   :Laughing:  ). Posso dire di essermi trovato abbastanza bene in generale, ho imparato un sacco di java, un pò di C, e poco C++. Che altro dire.. tanta.. tanta matematica (che alla fine dei conti è anche utile).

Per quanto riguarda l'aproccio a Linux.. nei primi anni i professori ce lo facevano usare, poi me ne sono inam  :Very Happy:  ...cmq ci sono anche molti utenti Windows.. i + scarsi cmq  :Wink: 

byez  :Wink: 

----------

## akiross

Io sono al 2o anno di Informatica al disco.unimib.it dopo 5 anni di istituto tecnico sempre in informatica.

Poi faro' la specialistica probabilmente.

Ciao

----------

## duffimc

[quote="Nuitari"] *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> @mambro:
> 
> io ho fatto ingegneria informatica, mia sorella informatica, e penso di potertelo dare un parere obiettivo su tutte e due.
> 
> dipende da cosa vuoi fare: se programmare ti interessa marginalmente, allora punta su ingegneria senza nemmeno pensarci. lì non si fissano sulla programmazione, ma sulla teoria che c'è sotto, e si curano aspetti molto importanti sull'analisi dei problemi, che invece vengono bellamente ignorati dagli informatici puri.
> ...

 

Ciao a tutti...

Io sono al 2 anno di Informatica alla Federico II di Napoli...

Nuitari...non son del tutto daccordo con te, almeno da noi, l'analisi del problema è un'aspetto fondamentale...se presenti un progetto senza la dovuta Documentazione (interna, esterna, manuale d'uso e progettazione) il prof cestina il tutto senza pensarci 2 volte. 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ricorda però una cosa: le facoltà ti formano, ma c'è molta differenza tra quello che vale uno in università e quello che vale al di fuori di essa. c'è gente che colleziona 30, ma assorbe solo conoscenze come una spugna capendo a malapena quello che studia. c'è anche gente che non si ammazza di fatica (il sottoscritto) ma che non ha mai imparato niente a memoria, e che ha sempre messo in pratica quello che ha studiato, e questo sul mercato vale molto!

 

Straquoto...

Per quanto riguarda la differenza tra Ingegneria Informati ed Informatica....beh anche io credo che ad Ingegneria danno una formazione molto piu teorica...mentre ad informatica si applica qualcosina in piu...con questo non voglio dire che informatica è piu semplice...affattoo...è tosta raga...la matematica dilaga ovunque...in tutti gli esami c'è qualcosa di Analisi,Algebra e Geometria (fisica secondo me ad informatica potrebbero pure toglierla..  :Laughing:  )...ad ogni esame dico sempre...Ahhh..se avessi fatto per bene Analisi (un peccato perchè ad informatica abbiamo un grande prof. Carlo Sbordone Presidente Unione Matematici Italiani...apparte il titolo una grande persona). Inoltre ho notato che quando riesco ad applicare i concetti di matematica alla programmazione...beh davvero le cose funzionano alla grande.

Sono contento della mia scelta...e spero di riuscire a sfruttare le basi teoriche che l'uni mi darà...

Ciao a tutti 

duffi

----------

## CarloJekko

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *power83 wrote:*   Ciao ragazzi, am siete tuttti studenti o tra voi/noi c'e' anche chi lavora e basta? 
> 
> chi lavora e basta che titoli di studio ha? 
> 
> io studio ancora & lavoro
> ...

 

k.gothmog poi mi mandi un pm veloce? ne vorei sapere anche io di +

----------

